# PARIS - ART DECO BUILDINGS



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

The Art Deco architectural style is named after the 1925 "Exposition Internationale des Arts Décoratifs, Industriels et Modernes", held in Paris.

All the Art Déco buildings in Paris aren't as huge or spectacular as NYC's one, but most of those famous American architects studied in Paris school of Architecture, the "Ecole des Beaux-Arts" and were influenced by Parisian architects.

Here are some pictures I took of Paris' Art Déco buildings:

- "La Samaritaine" department store, main building:



- Other building:



- Detail:



- Sorry for the bad picture (due to bad weather), but this building is important as it was designed by Victor Laloux, which was the professor and mentor of William Van Allen who designed the Chrysler building:



- This building of the Champs-Elysées has an awesome interior. The Virgin megastore inside conserved and refurbished a fantastic lobby:



- Some appartment buildings you'll find in the VIth and XVIth arrondissements:













- And now, the main dish, the two Art Déco palaces:

The Palace of Tokyo:











... And the palace of Chaillot on the Trocadéro:

















" All Men create without knowing it, as they breath
but the Artist feels he create, all his being is engaged in his action,
his beloved pain fortifies him"











That's all for now!

I'll take some pictures of the Grand Rex movie theater (Art Déco masterpiece and also the biggest movie theater in Europe) and some other buildings by night. So stay tuned!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Vive le France!


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Paris again and again, still I can never get bored of Paris. Awesome photos Bnmmadict, keep on the good work mate. :cheers:


----------



## loureed (Aug 10, 2003)

Can't say I am very fond of art deco. I like the concepts and ideals of the style.

I disagree with the plain smooth surfaces and intricate masonary carvings splashed here and there. It lacks consistency and balance imo. Like the construction workers worked really hard carving the sculptures, then got lazy and decided to not finish with the rest of the building.

Also, that witch Ayn Rand is a big fan of art deco.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

loureed said:


> Can't say I am very fond of art deco. I like the concepts and ideals of the style.
> 
> I disagree with the plain smooth surfaces and intricate masonary carvings splashed here and there. It lacks consistency and balance imo. Like the construction workers worked really hard carving the sculptures, then got lazy and decided to not finish with the rest of the building.
> 
> Also, that witch Ayn Rand is a big fan of art deco.


Well, the Art Déco began as a Modernist reaction against the Art Nouveau style, which was characterized by an excess of decorations, with undulating, flowing, curved lines and vegetal forms.

That's precisely why Art Déco is characterized by the use of angular, symmetrical geometric forms.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

great pictures. i totally agree about the Virgin Megastore...



> - This building of the Champs-Elysées has an awesome interior. The Virgin megastore inside conserved and refurbished a fantastic lobby:


here's a couple art deco buildings i saw in the 17eme (i stayed in one of these)



















-


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

loureed said:


> Can't say I am very fond of art deco. I like the concepts and ideals of the style.
> 
> I disagree with the plain smooth surfaces and intricate masonary carvings splashed here and there. It lacks consistency and balance imo. Like the construction workers worked really hard carving the sculptures, then got lazy and decided to not finish with the rest of the building.
> 
> Also, that witch Ayn Rand is a big fan of art deco.


Although I don't agree totally, I think these comments are excellent (especially the last one )

I love the use of rich materials in the Style Moderne...


----------



## loureed (Aug 10, 2003)

bnmaddict said:


> Well, the Art Déco began as a Modernist reaction against the Art Nouveau style, which was characterized by an excess of decorations, with undulating, flowing, curved lines and vegetal forms.
> 
> That's precisely why Art Déco is characterized by the use of angular, symmetrical geometric forms.


I see. I also heard that the style has themes of industry and human ambition. 

Thanks for putting the pics up. 



> Although I don't agree totally, I think these comments are excellent (especially the last one )


Thank you, luckily you didn't have a certain architectual history professor who kept pushing his students to read 'Fountainhead', saying it's required reading for every architectual student. :bash:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

loureed said:


> Thank you, luckily you didn't have a certain architectual history professor who kept pushing his students to read 'Fountainhead', saying it's required reading for every architectual student. :bash:


Ughh!!!!

Also, if Frank Lloyd Wright is in Parnassus, it is not because she put him there...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

great thread. the art deco buildings look very nice.

i believe miami beach is famous for it's art deco buildings as well as new york.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Here are five more pictures I took today:

The Grand Rex movie theater (2750 seats, biggest movie theater in Europe), built in 1931








The "Folies Bergères" cabaret (one of the famous Parisian cabarets along with the "Moulin Rouge" and the "Lido"), it is 130 years old, but the entrance was rebuilt in the 30s (and need some serious works of refurbishment)








And Finaly, a detail of the "Palais du Hanovre" built by Laloux (which is being refurbished, that's why I only took a picture of the top of the building):


----------

